# What mythological/ made up creature would you like as a pet?



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Based on Dynamos dragons "Carpet hippo" comment, if you could make up an animal or own a mythological one what would it be? I would like:

A highland cow the size of a medium dog only with soft, spongy horns and litter trainable

A mini horse the size of a rat with a mini-goat of a similar size to keep him company...in fact maybe a mini aberdeen angus too, I'll have the whole herd.

And a luck dragon like in Neverending Story :2thumb: Wanted one of them since I was a tot.

Would also like a Niffler from Harry Potter. I'd take him gold-panning lol.


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

A Pernese dragon and Fire Lizard , the joys of travel anywhere instantly or even anywhen , certainly appeals .

Failing that , any Dragon at all


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

And a luck dragon like in Neverending Story :2thumb: Wanted one of them since I was a kid.

Would also like a Niffler from Harry Potter. I'd take him gold-panning lol.

or a unicorn

or a dragon, really strong but a miniature one that i couls use as a large "guard dog" lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

midnite3006 said:


> And a luck dragon like in Neverending Story :2thumb: Wanted one of them since I was a kid.
> 
> Would also like a Niffler from Harry Potter. I'd take him gold-panning lol.
> 
> ...


bugger i was gunna say that!!! i want ludo out of the labrynth too!


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

oohh are we aloud more then one? coz i would want also a mini dragon and a hippogrife from HP also a cat sized hippo would be cool:flrt:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I want a Balrog (full size one to take for walks just to silence the muppets with there pit-bull/fighting dog status symbols (even though that makes me as bad as them!)

...and a swamp dragon from the discworld.


----------



## Reptile-newb (Jul 13, 2009)

Leonidas from 300.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

UNICORN!!!!  With all the powers mythical unicorns are meant to have, of course. I love unicorns!!!


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

i want pegasus!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

A Hippogriff, or a Unipeg. Can't quite decide which would be cooler!


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

either a minotaur or a griifin


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Mujician said:


> A Hippogriff, or a Unipeg





hashnak said:


> either a minotaur or a griifin


A Hippogriff or a Griffin. : victory:

Or maybe a Pygmy Puff...:lol2:


----------



## GlitterSnail (Jul 27, 2009)

Unicorn! xD Or a Dragon <3


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Definately a dragon (one of the Dragonlance blues). Failing that a Wookie or a Rancor from the star wars books.


----------



## Jack the kipper (Aug 26, 2008)

A Mermaid.....Wooohaaa! :mf_dribble: 

:lol2:


----------



## Aquilus (Feb 22, 2007)

A kobold would be sort of fun!


----------



## biker (Jul 13, 2009)

a push you pull me


----------



## Forbidden-Feline (Feb 6, 2007)

I want little magic Soot Balls like in Spirited Away. They can do all my house work for me and they make cute little squeaky noises =P

Soot Balls below in case none of you have any idea what I'm on about. Lol!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Me and my brother would have nine tailed foxes.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

i want flower the skunk from ermm thumper that the one  :no1r maybe just chester and/or dom :flrt::flrt: xx


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i want flower the skunk from ermm thumper that the one  :no1r maybe just chester and/or dom :flrt::flrt: xx


But neither of mythological/made up! 


PS. Dom is mine :flrt::bash:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

lol you mean a pushme pullyou.


I'd like to have a pheonix or a oh crap whats half man half goat like in narnia. Would that be beastiality???

Mermaid rock you'd need a huge garden to have a pond big enough to keep one of those.

Marina


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> But neither of mythological/made up!
> 
> 
> PS. Dom is mine :flrt::bash:


 idk then ermmm a thingie of harry potter that bird/horse  x


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## pymn nice but dim (Oct 28, 2008)

A LIGER!!!!!!11

'its like a lion and a tiger mixed bred for its skills in magic!'


eace: :werd: eace:


----------



## Jack the kipper (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol ..


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

pymn nice but dim said:


> A LIGER!!!!!!11
> 
> 'its like a lion and a tiger mixed bred for its skills in magic!'
> 
> ...


 
...but ligers aren't mythical or made-up!




























...gotta love 'um though!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> lol you mean a pushme pullyou.
> 
> 
> I'd like to have a pheonix or a oh crap whats *half man half goat* like in narnia. Would that be beastiality???
> ...


 A faun 

I'd like a Feejee mermaid or one of those prehistoric giant armadillos, do they count?


----------



## Reptile-newb (Jul 13, 2009)

Forbidden-Feline said:


> I want little magic Soot Balls like in Spirited Away. They can do all my house work for me and they make cute little squeaky noises =P
> 
> Soot Balls below in case none of you have any idea what I'm on about. Lol!


When I saw that movie I also thought those guys were awesomely cool, would really want a few of those too!


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

bothrops said:


> ...but ligers aren't mythical or made-up!


I'm guessing its the Liger from Napolean Dynamite, he drew a magical Liger bred for its skills in magic.


----------



## samiboy (Sep 1, 2009)

a huge hawk you could fly arround on!!!


----------



## AeonFLux (Apr 6, 2009)

I would like the house hippos that were on the 'don't believe everything you see on tv adverts!'

:2thumb:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

A dragon.
A beautiful one, which would come when i whistled and i could fly on it's back :flrt:


Do dobermen count? I so want one :blush:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd have a.

Unipeg a Unicorn/Pegasus hybrid.
So all the pro's of the unicorn with wings.










And a.

Griffin.


----------



## Charlie1985 (Apr 24, 2009)

you couldnt wack having a pikkachu! lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I would like:

A pair of Pernese firelizards (before mentasynth/genetic alteration) - a green and a blue.
A pack of miniature velociraptors the size and colour of magpies 
A fairly small dragon - no longer than ten feet or so nose to tailtip - that's at least as intelligent as a dog. 
A pair of Stupava riding birds ("For Love of Mother-Not", Alan Dean Foster) to get to work every morning (failing that I suppose a pair of black chocobo will do).


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Umm, is a man that remembers to put the toilet seat down and how to answer "do I look fat in this?" an option? :lol2:

Actually i'd have a dragon and a fifty foot space snail :mf_dribble: with laser beams for eyes


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

MustLoveSnails said:


> Umm, is a man that remembers to put the toilet seat down and how to answer "do I look fat in this?" an option? :lol2:


 
How about a woman that is capable of 'putting the toilet seat down' (I mean, after all, its far less effort for you to put it down than it is for us to lift it up - you have gravity on your side!) and also one that doesn't ask 'do I look fat in this?' as everyone knows it is impossible to answer that question and not have an arguement or the silent treatment for a week!:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

id have a "Rhidonkadog", when i was at school we had to make up and animal and write a poem about it, mine was "wilfred the rhidonkadog" rhino-donkey-dog lol and if that fails a unicorn x pegasus


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

how about a headache remover?


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> I would like:
> 
> A pair of Pernese firelizards (before mentasynth/genetic alteration) - a green and a blue.


It bothers me that I knew exactly what you were talking about straight away. *sigh* and yes me too, plus a little gold


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Nix said:


> It bothers me that I knew exactly what you were talking about straight away. *sigh* and yes me too, plus a little gold


What's wrong with being well-read?

That said, I do NOT want a Discworld swamp dragon as a pet. My house is not explosion-proof.

Does Antubis count as a pet?


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I think I'd have to get a Gliscor:








And a Yanmega:








And a Heracross:









My 3 favourite Pokémon! They could just fly you around and stuff, and they look cute. They're based off of my favourite animals too.


----------



## SpiderGeckoGirl (Mar 14, 2009)

I'd have a dragon most definetly like Saphira on Eragon and I'd also like the magic powers to go with it hehe


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

the goose that sh*ts golden eggs from jack and the been stalk you would be rich


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

i would have 







or


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> That said, I do NOT want a Discworld swamp dragon as a pet. My house is not explosion-proof.


Imagine the feeding debates though with swamp dragons!

*wonders why he hasm't ever called any of his rep 'errol'*

I'd like a daemon (as in the 'His Dark Materials' trilogy).

Very useful and it would be interesting to see what animal it was!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

A dragon. A full sized one. 

I mean, imagine the uses...:Na_Na_Na_Na:
hey, im late to work...

Dude, fly me to work?

Hey, its cold...

Dude, warm it up? 

Hey... your a dragon

AWESOME!!!!

hey... I dont like that guy.

Dude, see that, yeah? lunchtime.:devil:

And a couple of those pernease fire lizards, just to remind everyone that I have a dragon  

Their like mini-dragons. How is that not cool?!


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

would love the dragon from eregon sathira shes gt a sexc voice haha


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

SpiderGeckoGirl said:


> I'd have a dragon most definetly like Saphira on Eragon and I'd also like the magic powers to go with it hehe


didnt see your post or i wudda just quoted it lol but yeah shes an awesome dragon


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

i would have a "fluffy"







hehehhe


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

or even better....
an Ifrit!


----------



## canth (Sep 23, 2009)

Nodders said:


> A Pernese dragon and Fire Lizard , the joys of travel anywhere instantly or even anywhen , certainly appeals .
> 
> Failing that , any Dragon at all


 
hell yes thats the way to go!!! think i'd want a gold dragon but a blue lizard.
tho if i couldn't get one of those a watchwher would suffice lol


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

I would love a Phoenix : victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

canth said:


> hell yes thats the way to go!!! think i'd want a gold dragon but a blue lizard.
> tho if i couldn't get one of those a watchwher would suffice lol


I'd only be fit to ride a green or blue dragon myself... though I'd cross my fingers and hope for a blue


----------



## gizmo (Mar 28, 2008)

i would want a full sized king kong


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> What's wrong with being well-read?


Well yes, my library sized collection of fantasy novels does mean I spend a lot of time reading. Rapidly approaching the thousand mark I think although my mother has nabbed half but that is a bonus as I don't have to store them at my little place in york!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

...(I assume folklore and cryptids are allowed?)

A blue dragon. Big enough to ride on, smart enough to know the difference between me and friends..and food.:lol2:

A Hodag, just because it's so weird...and I don't like bulldogs.

Tatzelwurm. I'd prefer it to max out at 2-3ft rather then possibly 6, so I can keep one in a viv, if it's intelligent enough I'd let it roam the house.

there's tons from sci-fi but my mind has gone blank...


----------



## Bonza (Aug 16, 2009)

1, Phoenix
2, Small Dragon (bout the size of a bald eagle)
3, Machoke (to spar with at karate)

4, Madam Octa from darren shan (large telepathic tarantula)


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Nodders said:


> A Pernese dragon and Fire Lizard , the joys of travel anywhere instantly or even anywhen , certainly appeals .
> 
> Failing that , any Dragon at all


 
OOh totally agree. Gotta love the pernese dragons. and a nice little group of the fire lizards to. :flrt: :lol2:


----------

